# VX220 photos for Adam



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I wasn't planning on doing a write-up for this Detail that my friend Adam asked me to do on his VX220, but I took quite a few photos and he was really keen to see them so here goes. 
The car had been fully resprayed after someone dropped a window on it. Adam wasn't pleased with the finish despite it going back to the bodyshop once, so he asked me to look at it for him.
Adam dropped the car at my parents house on Friday night and here's what she looked liked bright and early (or should that be dark and early) on Saturday morning.
































Some serious swirlage instantly apparent! The paint job itself looked good underneath the swirls though (no runs, blemishes etc) so I was confident we could get some good results.
Usual wash process was followed (see one of my other write-ups for full details of what I do) and then onto claying. No real bonded contaminants to speak of, as you'd expect following a recent respray, but I went round the car nonetheless.








Claying all finished the car was re-rinsed and polishing could begin.








Test section marked out with masking tape:








I had an inkling soft paint might have been the reason the bodyshop weren't able to finish the paint nicely so I prepared Meguiars #80 polish (pretty much the softest polish you can get) on a Meguiars polishing pad on the Makita rotary polishing machine: 








Here's the results reflecting nicely under natural light:
















Here's taking a better look with the halogens:
























Good results, around 70% correction. This confirmed the paint was definitely soft. I wanted a bit more correction though so set up another test area on the other rear quarter and stepped up to Menzerna 106FF polish. Here's the results, with I'd say 75-80% correction:








































That's more like it. Here's the finished rear quarter with a much wetter and glossier finish:








Smaller areas required a 4" pad rather than the 6.5". Here's a lake country pad ready to go:








Some heavy marks needed wetsanding so here's abralon 4000 grade and 2000 grade in action on the rear wing:
















My dad kindly assisted me throughout the day. I had him on interior duty. Here's the carpets removed and dirt being brushed from the cab and vacuumed. Usual interior details were seen too, plus the leather received some Zymol conditioner:
















Fast forward to the later hours of the afternoon and the polishing stage was finished. Cue some more glossy and reflection shots:
































Adam's a big Dodo Juice fan and has invested in loads of their products, so the natural wax of choice was their flagship hard wax - Supernatural:
















Left to cure for a good half hour whilst I attended to the exhaust, tyres etc. Buffed with some Zaino Z8 for a finishing touch and here's the finished photos. The light was fading by now so it was tricky to capture the finish with my limited photography skills. 
































































































































Matt


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Good work but you might wanna put this in the showroom section


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work mate , aslo very nice car.


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Just to say a massive thanks to Matt. I think the photos don't do it justice to be honest. The number of looks/attention I've been getting over the last 24hrs has been shocking. 

I'll try and get some photos up with a decent background later this evening!

Once again Matt Many thanks for an excellent job - really impressed.:thumb:

Adam


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ad172 said:


> Just to say a massive thanks to Matt. I think the photos don't do it justice to be honest. The number of looks/attention I've been getting over the last 24hrs has been shocking.
> 
> I'll try and get some photos up with a decent background later this evening!
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you're pleased Adam, and thank you for letting me have a drive on the way back from Pontprennau! It was certainly interesting. I couldn't get over the size of the arches in the rear view - they look immense, and the sound of the exhaust is awesome! :thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Good work but you might wanna put this in the showroom section


Go on Matt, get it in the Showroom:thumb: Can we get a mod to move it?

I ended up driving up to Marlow and back today so no fancy shots but will get them sorted this week.

Matt what did you use on the exhaust ? You managed to get years of caked off gunk from there:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic turnaround. them 50/50 shots show a huge difference.

i can see why the owner wasnt happy with the bodyshop finish :doublesho
I hope he charged the detail to them


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work matt.

I love working on solid black - it just looks awesome when it's done right. 

James


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Agreed there was a massive turnaround in the finish.

I think in the body shop's defence, Matt commented on just how soft the paint was. The overall paint job I'm pleased with, it just seems they didn't have a range of polishes, only an aggressive one!!!

Adam


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

ad172 said:


> Go on Matt, get it in the Showroom:thumb: Can we get a mod to move it?
> 
> I ended up driving up to Marlow and back today so no fancy shots but will get them sorted this week.
> 
> Matt what did you use on the exhaust ? You managed to get years of caked off gunk from there:thumb:


Maybe it is worth sticking this one in the Studio. Hopefully a Mod can move it.

I used a few things on the exhaust, autosol and wire wool, then foam pads and Megs metal polish. You're right - there was some serious thick soot on there! If I had more time I would have got the Dremel machine out on it. Maybe next time!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

One of the best turnarounds that I have seen on here...


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Fook me that looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking good Matt. Just seen this on PH as well.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Huw said:


> Looking good Matt. Just seen this on PH as well.


I take it you mean pistonheads? I can't see it on there?


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Its in the South Wales section, http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=120&t=802189&mid=127972&nmt=VX220 Detail


----------



## Linco (Mar 20, 2009)

That looked nasty! Great turnaround, looks fantastic.

I'd love a black black black VX220. Awesome car!


----------

